# Nicotine question



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Since cutting out the cigarettes I have found myself inhaling the pipe smoke more often. Not something I think is a good idea but it satisfies the nic craving a little more. Are there some tobaccos out there that are very high in nicotine but don't taste awful? I enjoy Westminster, Larry's Blend, some aros, some VaPers.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

There are a number of high nicotine tobaccos out there that in my opinion taste good. Royal Yacht (Dunhill) is one of those which many say has a high nicotine level. There is a website called tobaccoreviews.com where pipe smokers opine on various tobaccos as well as some expressing their opinion on nicotine level.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was gonna say royal yacht as it is also my favorite.
For me Hal o the wynd from rattrays has a nicotine kick.


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

Gawith and Hoggarth's Dark Birdseye, and any of their rope tobaccos, Happy Brown Bogie for instance 
Cornell and Diehl's Old Joe Krantz, though I've never smoked this I have heard that it is high in nicotine. 
GL Pease's Chelsea Morning, and Quiet Nights both have a noticeable amount of nicotine. 
5 Brothers, never smoked this, but it has quite a reputation. 

There are many more, and I am sure someone with more experience will chime in soon enough.


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry, forgot Dunhill's Nightcap. I have smoked this and it is quite good.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

jfdiii said:


> Since cutting out the cigarettes I have found myself inhaling the pipe smoke more often. Not something I think is a good idea but it satisfies the nic craving a little more. Are there some tobaccos out there that are very high in nicotine but don't taste awful? I enjoy Westminster, Larry's Blend, some aros, some VaPers.


Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but of the various tobaccos burley has the highest nicotine content, so a blend high in burley is what you should be looking for. I recommend looking here: Heritage Series

and at the burley flake blends here: flakes


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Burley can be potent, but VAs can be cured in various ways to make them equally potent too. Then there is perique, which is a specially treated burley that packs a wallop. I was trying figure out what Tambo is. I was thinking an old type of burley or maybe cigar diver leaf.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I sat down to cut up about an ounce of the G.H Brown Bogie rope tonight. Not more than a few minutes into it, my knife was covered in a black tar. Anything that does that has to be loaded with vitamin N.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Tambolaka. There can't possibly be a single person who could quickly smoke a large bowl filled with the stuff and not feel the nicotine.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Peterson Irish Flake and Irish Oak, and also University Flake.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Tambolaka
1792
Bracken Flake
Irish Flake
Sunza Bitches
3P's
Exhausted Rooster
Kajun Kake
Stonehaven
Aged Burley Flake
Dark Birdseye
Dark Flake
Hal O' the Wynd
Any Brown or Black rope
Anything with "Kentucky" in it
Most Burley's
Many others.....


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Second on Irish Flake. Pretty good kick. Some of the C&D Burley's are pretty potent as well. I smoked my first bowl of Burley #1 today and it was almost up there with IF, and Old Joe Krantz has its fans when it comes to good old St. Nic. Also, if you want to try an English CaptEnormous sent me a sample of Hermit's Capt Earl's Ten Russians with a note saying it packed a bit of of punch. Had my first bowl tonight and he wasn't kidding. 

One thing I'd add is I think that pipe tobacco is somewhat different than cigarettes when it comes to the nicotine effect of different blends. Perhaps because pipe tobaccos aren't chemically processed to enhance the nicotine effects through what basically amounts to freebasing like cigarettes are. What I mean is you seem to hear a lot of pipe tobacco conversations that go like this... "Irish Flake kicked my butt and Burley #1 didn't do anything for me." to which someone responds "Funny Burley #1 sent me on a nicotine high for a week and I can smoke 20 bowls of Irish Flake and not feel anything." It may have something to do with body chemistry, the phase of the moon, HAARP, Sunspots or unicorns for all I know, but I've read many such discussions in the past. Anyway, you might have to try a few of the blends mentioned to find the one that does it for you.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I'd say Tambolaka is the strongest Nic content tobacco I've ever smoked. It is the only baccy that I'm afraid to smoke straight.

Royal Yacht definitely packs a wallop, but not near Tambo IMHO.

You should also check out the GH ropes, they also give a big Nic download.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

CWL, you should try straight tambo in a mini corn cob (the $2 mini ones you can get at any smoke shop). It really shone for me in that, and didn't knock me on my ass either. Of course, it was such a quick smoke it left me wanting more...


----------

